# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Modern, stylish fence information (incl. photos)

## mattmatt_

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if there were any websites that had information on construction, costs, plans etc for modern style fences as seen in the photos attached? 
I'm a long way from getting this built, but i can't seem to find much information at all.

----------


## Master Splinter

It's just a rendered brick wall.  Footings + bricks + mortar + render.   
There are a few fancy systems around such as this one, but every time I used to look into the costs of these 'no bricklaying skills required' options for fences or walls, the parts alone cost more than buying bricks and hiring an actual bricklayer to build the thing in brick.  I ended up doing a bricklaying course at TAFE and buying a cement mixer. 
Footings - 300x300, two layers of 3-bar trench mesh and about 0.1 cubic meters of concrete per meter; bricks and laying say about $90 - $120 per square meter.

----------


## r3nov8or

I've seen a few recently, and just last weekend, entire fences made from Blueboard on timber frames. The latest on quite a grand home reno/extension too, like those in the photos.  This would make features like the 'fly-over' gate cover in the second pic easily possible.

----------


## mattmatt_

hey, thanks a lot for the help guys! sounds simple enough, either way.  
by the way, while looking up blue board fencing i came across this foamfast products, Foamfast - Products - fencing  
i'm not convinced on the durability, though.

----------


## Ayrt

I just got a quote for PolyTek, I figured it would be cheaper than a besser fence and would look better than lap and cap. 
Approx. $750 per lineal meter - I have 55.75m to do  :Shock:  
Looks like it's lap 'n' cap then...

----------


## Bloss

The blueboard looks OK and goes up well Hebel works well too -  Hebel : Building With Panels

----------


## Master Splinter

$750 a meter - they've got to be joking! You could get it done in brick for that!

----------


## Ayrt

> $750 a meter - they've got to be joking! You could get it done in brick for that!

  I could get it done in gold for that!

----------

